# Electives At Agha Khan



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

I hav done substantial research on my part,
but still hav a few queries unanswered,

Well,
does being a private medical student influence in any way getting a possible research elective at Agha khan?
and since AKU does not accept elective applications until after 4th year of a med school under UHS,

how will that overlap with the events of taking the USMLE if one wants to by mid of 4th year,
and the consequent necessary house job?

what would be the suggested sequence of appearing for step 1, and applying for a research elective? If one wants to undergo these DURING medical school.

And what is the criteria on which a candidate is selected for an elective?

i am hopeful and eager to get answers to these questions, 
so as to clarify the picture in my head,

and it would be extremely useful if the moderators would kindly consider the queries....

(i hav been unfortunate in getting a first hand account from anyone having a primary experience)


----------

